# leopard gecko morph list



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

hey could some1 post a list of the dominant gene morphs, the co-dominant ones and the recissive ones.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Hers a few links that should help you on your way....and explain some of the Genetic traits...

cheers Dal...


Leopard Gecko Genetics

Leopard Gecko Genetics - A Discussion of Particular Leopard Gecko Morphs


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

good luck, I asked the exact same question about a month ago, with a veiw to writing an article to help others, and nobody bothered helping


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

lol yeah i was begining to think i wasnt going to get an answer lol


----------

